# Wireless Problems



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey,

I'm running Windows 7 on an Asus laptop. I've been having trouble using WiFi with it and have been relying on Ethernet cables to access the internet.

It has problems detecting networks and when it can detect networks, I have a very small chance of actually connecting to anything. I've done it a few times, but at a drastically reduced speed. Often what happens the networks disappear while I'm trying to connect.

The model is a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter.

Just to confirm, the networks themselves are fine and work perfectly with other devices. I've tried using the built-in trouble shooter but nothing works.

I'd greatly appreciate any help in resolving this problem.

Thank you.

GEisenhorn


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

I've tried disabling my Anti-Virus and Firewall to no avail.

Here's what cmd turns up:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Vladi>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Was your ethernet cable connected when you did that ipconfig /all as that is showing as Disconnected as well.

Try this site for your wireless driver update, it looks like quite a few people are having trouble with the AR9485 adapter Download Atheros_wifi_9.2.0.496-allos.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way and it may be best to uninstall the current driver before you download this one.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Was your ethernet cable connected when you did that ipconfig /all as that is showing as Disconnected as well.
> 
> Try this site for your wireless driver update, it looks like quite a few people are having trouble with the AR9485 adapter Download Atheros_wifi_9.2.0.496-allos.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way and it may be best to uninstall the current driver before you download this one.


The ethernet cable was disconnected at the time.

And thanks, I'll try the update. But how do I uninstall a driver?


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Was your ethernet cable connected when you did that ipconfig /all as that is showing as Disconnected as well.
> 
> Try this site for your wireless driver update, it looks like quite a few people are having trouble with the AR9485 adapter Download Atheros_wifi_9.2.0.496-allos.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way and it may be best to uninstall the current driver before you download this one.


Figured out how to uninstall it.

I uninstalled the driver and installed the file you linked me. No change though. It's still screwy.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just to be sure it isn't a wireless driver problem, download this WHQL one from Drivers for Atheros AR9485 and Windows 7

Select the relevant download at the bottom of the first section - Version 10.0.0.75 Release date 2012-08-01

Resubmit an ipconfig /all with the ethernet cable connected and download this program Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus and attach a snip of that in your next post.

Have a read through the Network Pre-Posting requirements for additional info to provide http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Just to be sure it isn't a wireless driver problem, download this WHQL one from Drivers for Atheros AR9485 and Windows 7
> 
> Select the relevant download at the bottom of the first section - Version 10.0.0.75 Release date 2012-08-01
> 
> ...


Which of these am I supposed to download?

32bit INF file (netathr.inf) from Atheros driver version 10.0.0.75 [511 KB]
32bit INF file (athw8.inf) from Atheros driver version 10.0.0.75 [325 KB]
64bit INF file (netathrx.inf) from Atheros driver version 10.0.0.75 [513 KB]
64bit INF file (athw8x.inf) from Atheros driver version 10.0.0.75 [327 KB]

And also, how do I install them?


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like they get downloaded together in one package.

Here are the files I got, what should I be doing?










EDIT: Found this, so I assume I should be using athrx.sys. But when I try to open athrx.sys it asks me to pick a program to open it with.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

First you will need the VEN number.

To locate these, right click on the wireless adapter in Device Manager/Network Adapters > click on Properties > Details and from the dropdown select *Hardware Ids* and make a note of what's there, there may be more than one as the AR9485 can be generic to other VENS.

Click on for the relevant OS and you will need to check your VEN with those that are listed in either of the two 32bits or the 64 bits or put it in you next post and I'll check it.

Meanwhile download Xirrus WiFi Inspector, post a snip of that and we can check for possible interference.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> First you will need the VEN number.
> 
> To locate these, right click on the wireless adapter in Device Manager/Network Adapters > click on Properties > Details and from the dropdown select *Hardware Ids* and make a note of what's there, there may be more than one as the AR9485 can be generic to other VENS.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Here are the VEN numbers.










I've also noticed that a third adapter has appeared on the list, I might have accidentally clicked on netathrx - would that would have caused that?










And here is the Wi-fi Inspector screenshot, I'm standing right next to my router in order to connect to it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The link to the first driver I gave you was Atheros' compatibility fix for newer routers, of which the DLink is one and its release date was April 2012 - the WHQL are August 2012 and should incorporate that fix.

What do you mean by a third adapter appearing and where ?

Xirrus looks okay other than that user on channel 5 with a near RSSI value, but I don't think it should cause any problems but you could try either channel 3 or 9 to see if that makes any difference.

Is your Win 7 32 or 64bit, I need to know so I can check your VEN No.

You wouldn't have downloaded any of the drivers unless you had clicked on the button on the second page.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> The link to the first driver I gave you was Atheros' compatibility fix for newer routers, of which the DLink is one and its release date was April 2012 - the WHQL are August 2012 and should encorporate that fix.
> 
> What do you mean by a third adapter appearing and where ?


Wireless Network Connection 2.



Tomken15 said:


> Xirrus looks okay other than that user on channel 5 with a near RSSI value, but I don't think it should cause any problems but you could try either channel 3 or 9 to see if that makes any difference.


How do I try different channels?



Tomken15 said:


> Is your Win 7 32 or 64bit, I need to know so I can check your VEN No.


64-bit.



Tomken15 said:


> You wouldn't have downloaded any of the drivers unless you had clicked on the button on the second page.


What did I end up downloading then?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Use the bottom link - 64bit INF file (athw8xinf) for your driver and can you post another ipconfig /all with your laptop in the same position when you ran Xirrus.

If you also post the model of your DLink router, I'll dig out the instructions for you.

I have a DLink 2680 but it's a while since I've used it and I can't remember the route after you log into it.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Nothing happens when I click on the bottom link.

I get this page: Atheros INF file version 10.0.0.75 for Atheros AR9485 and Windows 7 64bit

I'm pretty sure that file is in the package I posted earlier. But whenever I open it, it opens it up in notepad. When I right click and click install I get an error saying that this INF file does not support this type of installation.

I don't think the router is the problem as I have trouble connecting to any wifi network wherever I go.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's strange - those .cz sites are usually pretty good where you normally just click on your particular driver.

Going back to that list where you were unable to open the file, click on the Setup info for the athwx8 (4th from the bottom) there should be a .exe setup file somewhere in there.

Were they in your Downloads ?


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

There was no .exe file in there. It just gave me this after I clicked on download instead of picking one of the 4 files they offered.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter about that lot - you can delete the folder they came in.

Just had another look at that .cz site and I think what was confusing was that it looked as if you had to use whichever OS link and then sort the one for your VEN.

Below those blue 32 and 64bit links, there is a green Click for Download button when clicked on, starts the download (it was a bit sluggish on mine).

Those blue links must have just been to show what they supported.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

The files I downloaded came from that green download link, they were in an .rar file.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, thought that list related to the first driver link I gave - give me a couple of mins while I have a look at this lot.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know what's happened with that as there's no Application file whatsoever - you can dump that lot.

Click on the left download button for this free driver update prog and if your drivers need updating, it will find and do it for you SlimDrivers DriverUpdate - Update Drivers for Windows 7, XP, and Vista

Prior to running that, can you post that other ipconfig /all that I've asked for.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry, here you are:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Vladi>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Vladi-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : vc.shawcable.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 22-08-CA-E5-21-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-CA-E5-21-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vc.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-60-00-25-46-55
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fddd:16b1:130:f105%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.199(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 September 2012 19:29:00
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 September 2012 11:19:31
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 248012800
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-DF-11-26-C8-60-00-25-46-55

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{029C3632-9027-47EF-B9DD-AE66A8DD9CEA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.vc.shawcable.net:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vc.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.199%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3cf4:13a:e7aa:bf1(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cf4:13a:e7aa:bf1%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8ECB485D-7069-42A7-9C48-B648323731EB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Vladi>


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

I used SlimDrivers to update everything. Unfortunately the network adapter was not one of the things that popped up as out-dated.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fair enough.

It looks like you've lost that wireless 169.xxx address and connection. 

Unplug your router from the mains and leave it off for a few mins then via Network and Sharing Center/Manage Wireless Networks click on the SSID, select Remove then switch off the computer.

When you switch the router back on, allow it to initialize then switch the computer back on.

Click on the wifi icon in the Taskbar > Connect and enter the shared key to see if it will connect.

I'm going to knock off for a bit as I'm running about 3 hrs late on my evening meal.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> It looks like you've lost that wireless 169.xxx address and connection.
> 
> ...


Sorry about keeping you.

I tried doing that, but I still have the same problem.










It's just extremely slow to a point where it just stops working.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I may not be around much tomorrow but here's a few things to try.

Do you still get the same connectivity problem when booted up in Safe Mode with Networking ?

*Clearing temporary Internet files:* from Start type *%temp%* > Enter > CTRL+A > SHIFT+DELETE > tick the box and *Skip* any that are left.

*Viruses* can sometimes cause connectivity problems and while this section doesn't advise on anti-malware (and as this is something you could do with your own AV anyway), run a *Full Scan* with the free version of Malwarebytes Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer

On installing, it should bring the definitions up to date but if it doesn't, then before clicking on Scan, click on Update where it will do that.

*Disable the WPA security:* Log into the router and navigate to this page D-LINK SYSTEMS, INC | WIRELESS ROUTER | SETUP or this one How do I change my wireless router's WPA network security key/password?

Use the dropdown to change it Disabled, click on *Save Settings* then *Logout* of the router.

Scroll down the page in the second link for the DLInk.

This one is showing as WPA/WPA2 but when using PSK then the Cypher type is normally AES, but leave these as they are set in your router.

The router will reboot to effect the change of settings, then change it back after to how it was, after you've checked to see if there's any improvement.

*Static IP address:* Sometimes assigning a static IP address to the problematic computer can resolve and these are the steps on how to do that Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 7 - PortForward.com

Use 192.168.0.210 for the static IP address.

*Factory reset the router:* This is done by holding something like a paperclip in the small hole in the back of the router for about 15 secs then set it up as you did "out of the box"

You can try this as a first step if you like, as it can sometimes cure a lot of problems.

I will check back sometime tomorrow to see how you've got on.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry for not checking back, I've been a bit busy.



Tomken15 said:


> I may not be around much tomorrow but here's a few things to try.
> 
> Do you still get the same connectivity problem when booted up in Safe Mode with Networking ?


Same problems.



Tomken15 said:


> *Clearing temporary Internet files:* from Start type *%temp%* > Enter > CTRL+A > SHIFT+DELETE > tick the box and *Skip* any that are left.


Same problems.



Tomken15 said:


> *Viruses* can sometimes cause connectivity problems and while this section doesn't advise on anti-malware (and as this is something you could do with your own AV anyway), run a *Full Scan* with the free version of Malwarebytes Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer
> 
> On installing, it should bring the definitions up to date but if it doesn't, then before clicking on Scan, click on Update where it will do that.


Same problems. I didn't try the other fixes, because I get the same issues with other WiFi networks.

As an update, no networks are showing up to connect to now.

Here's an updated ipconfig /all:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Vladi>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Factory resetting the router and/or disabling the WPA security in the router can resolve for a computer that is unable to connect, even though other devices/computers are able to.

Those two are part of troubleshooting and can resolve connectivity problems on one machine even when other devices are able to connect without any problems.

As well as doing those two, can you go to the router vendor's site and check for any firmware updates.

This cmd from the cmd prompt will test your laptop's wireless NIC to see if it's working

*netsh wlan show network mode=bssid*

If that picks up the other users as Xirrus did then try these cmds as an Administrator from the cmd prompt, pressing Enter after each one.

*ipconfig /flushdns*
*ipconfig /release*
*ipconfig /renew*
*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Factory resetting the router and/or disabling the WPA security in the router can resolve for a computer that is unable to connect, even though other devices/computers are able to.
> 
> Those two are part of troubleshooting and can resolve connectivity problems on one machine even when other devices are able to connect without any problems.
> 
> ...


I'll try those and let you know if there's any change.



Tomken15 said:


> *netsh wlan show network mode=bssid*





> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Vladi>netsh wlan show network mode=bssid
> ...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't like the look of that error message which translates to ERROR_NDIS_DOT11_POWER_STATE_INVALID error code 0x80342002 and MS advise contacting the vendor of the app or software and as that cmd was testing the laptop's NIC, then that may have to be Asus if the NIC has failed.

A further google suggested starting the Virtual Machine which may require modifying the NUMA Configuration - Yeah, me too :smile:

But to bring things back to where we may find something, in Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices - check to see if there are any alerts in or against Non-Plug and Play Drivers or in Network Adapters, then right click on the Wireless Atheros AR9485 adapter/Properties and check the message in the box.

While I don't think this will have any bearing on the error code but while you're in there, click on Power Management and untick the box for *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power*

Given the suggested fixes, I'll flag one of the Hardware Mods to have a look at this.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first thought would be a possible router issue. 
Brand & Model Number of the router being used?
Are there any other wireless devices in use and do they experience the same issues?
How far away is the router from the PC?
What obstructions (walls-floors) are between the router and the PC?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If the other devices are still working okay and your laptop is still in warranty, then I think you should contact the laptop's vendor and quote the details of the error message and the related MS error code.

If it is no longer in warranty, you could still contact their tech dept. to see if they will give you any info.

A google to see how to change the laptop NIC for your model should throw up if the NIC is a chip on the motherboard, or if it's a card which you can DIY - cost permitting.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> But to bring things back to where we may find something, in Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices - check to see if there are any alerts in or against Non-Plug and Play Drivers or in Network Adapters, then right click on the Wireless Atheros AR9485 adapter/Properties and check the message in the box.


I don't see any alerts and the message says it's working fine.



Tomken15 said:


> While I don't think this will have any bearing on the error code but while you're in there, click on Power Management and untick the box for *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power*


No change.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tyree said:


> My first thought would be a possible router issue.
> Brand & Model Number of the router being used?


Will provide that once I find the box.



Tyree said:


> Are there any other wireless devices in use and do they experience the same issues?


Yes, but they're all working fine.



Tyree said:


> How far away is the router from the PC?


It's right next to it.


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> If the other devices are still working okay and your laptop is still in warranty, then I think you should contact the laptop's vendor and quote the details of the error message and the related MS error code.
> 
> If it is no longer in warranty, you could still contact their tech dept. to see if they will give you any info.


Will do that first thing in the morning.



Tomken15 said:


> A google to see how to change the laptop NIC for your model should throw up if the NIC is a chip on the motherboard, or if it's a card which you can DIY - cost permitting.


My model is an Asus X53E, but I haven't been able to find whether it's a chip or a card.

Would it be possible to swap this network card with one from another laptop? It's a Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC?

If I'm out of warranty, how much money am I looking at to fix this?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't been able to find anything either on what the NIC comprises so it would depend on whether your NIC is a chip on the motherboard or if it's a card and one of the hardware techs would be best placed to advise you if you are able to swap one for one.

I guess the easiest way to find out which it is would be to open it up.

This video is for a different Asus laptop and the back panel configuration can change from model to model, but it will give you some idea on what to look for should it be a removable card - don't go touching contact pins of any components with your bare hands as an anti-static precaution - unlike the guy in the video ????

How to change network card on ASUS Eee PC 1000H - YouTube

This Asus support page should help for contacting tech support ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Contact us and you could include that question in the Technical Enquiry form.

I ran the self diagnostics for your problem and it concluded with contacting the Service Center.

Came across one link where someone was having the same problem on an Asus X53E with a Realtek adapter and that fix included loading some kernal# for the Realtek as well as disabling the back ports - that was way above my head, but perhaps that may ring a bell for one of the forum techs.

No idea on cost, but as you have another NIC and if it can be fitted/installed DIY then it's just your own time.

What would happen to the canabalised other laptop and if it's working, why strip it down ?


----------



## GEisenhorn (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> What would happen to the canabalised other laptop and if it's working, why strip it down ?


It's barely working. I've tried reinstalling windows a couple of times, but it's still extremely slow when it comes to everything. Video lags. Games lag. Typing something in Microsoft Word takes hours. 

I have plans to fix it up later, because it has a a 1gig Nvidia video card, but I just don't have the time now.


----------



## sanok (Nov 28, 2012)

I had same problems with continuous disconnections, connecting problems, also I could see all networks in my area except my own. Then someone suggested to change router channel, I was on 13 then changed to 9 and problems stopped


----------

